# Names



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I posted this on my other thread, but, thought I would get more response here. I need boy names. Two boys, and names that go together. I want to get as many to choose from as possible before i choose. Thanks


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Tango and Cash.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tom and Jerry!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Bill and Bobby (The Righteous Brothers)
Don and Phil (The Everly Brothers)


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Blue_Persuasion said:


> Tango and Cash.


Yes, I love Tango and Cash, lol!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

chip and dale LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Rita Nelson said:


> Bill and Bobby (The Righteous Brothers)
> Don and Phil (The Everly Brothers)


You must be my age! LOL


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

whimsy said:


> chip and dale LOL


Evelyn, if you're in the mid 69's range, YES!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Slash and Axel!  Drake and Josh, Will and Harry~~


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

can you post a pic of the boys here, so I can get inspired.

when I got my little guy, I really wanted him to have a big name, like a greek god. thought that'd be funny. but he named himself, ollie.

what are their personalities like?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Starsky and Hutch [trying to think of American ones]


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh just thought of some more. Abbot and Costello,Laurel and Hardy,Ching and Chong,Salt, and Pepper,Wills and Harry,Dastardly and Mutley,Yogi and Booboo,Ping and Pong,Oh and Lennon and McCartney or John and Paul.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Felix & Oscar, Riggs & Murtaugh, Bing & Bob, Crosby & Hope, Bill & Ted (LOL, I like that one!), Jake & Elwood, Butch & Sundance, Ferris & Cameron, Bueller & Frye, Harold & Kumar, Wayne & Garth (Wayne's World), Buzz & Woody, Kirk & Spock, Han & Luke, Sherlock & Watson


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Barnum and Bailey. Sawyer (My pups name!) and Huck or Sawyer and Finn!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Again, I like Starsky and Hutch!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh wow the potential for fabulous here is just amazing! I Love Axel and Slash, but I do love the 80's hair metal

Beavis and Butthead...ound:
Itchy and Scratchy...
Penn and Teller (love that one for its uniqueness!)
Cheech and Chong
Bert and Ernie
Hall and Oates
Cain and Able
Frick and Frack
Jeckyll and Hyde..

Sooo many possibilities!

Kara


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Check out this link: http://www.puppy-names-hq.com/male-pairs-dog-names.html Scroll down a little.


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

You could go with themes like. Rolex/timex, Harley/Davidson, Ralph(Lauren)/calvin(Klein), diesel/turbo.. So many choices. Cheryl


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, what creative names. Thanks for the link. What are they like? Right now we have been referring to them as ****** and blacky, due to their coloring. So, ****** is outgoing, and needy, blacky is more easy going, and looks like a little monkey or ewok, lol. Both are loving and funny. I like several of them. Yogi and BooBoo is cute. Ha, I though of cheech and chong, lol I am having a hard time getting them still to get a good pic.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Neo and Morphi Matrix

Sam and Dean Supernatural...where Cass came from.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think they need their own identities... Not a matched pair. You'll be surprised how natural Jasper & Cash roll of the tongue and there was not connection before we named them. 

But to be sure... We need to see them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It's the rules....you know....


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How about Itchy and Scratchy?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cheryls said:


> You could go with themes like. Rolex/timex, Harley/Davidson, Ralph(Lauren)/calvin(Klein), diesel/turbo.. So many choices. Cheryl


We had a local horse trainer with two JRT named "Bartells & James".:biggrin1:


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

ha, yeah I thought about jack and daniels, lol


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Martin and Lewis :biggrin1: you can call them Marty and Lewey.

(Dean Martin, Jerry Lewis)

Holmes and Watson. (sherlock)

Laurel 'n Hardy.

I do like Neo & Morpheus (Matrix), or Dozer (doh-zer) and Tank (he was the operators on the ship, and brothers in the movie).

I really do think, they name themselves, you just have to stare at them long enough (and while they are sleeping).

star wars - Boe Boe (bobo fet) and R2 (R2D2). oh, Hans and Luke... Obi (obiwan kah nobi) and....

it is a tough job, naming, I don't know how parents ever pick a name for their children.


----------

